# Black Chrome, Black Nickel and Cosmo Black Hardware



## cosmitron (Apr 25, 2012)

I've been googling for days to find parts in Black Chrome/Black Nickel/Cosmo Black in vain.
I'm especially looking for 7 String TOM replacement parts. I have seen Tonepros and Noname (Gotoh?) Black Nickel TOM on several ESP and LTD but can't find anything aftermarket.
Any ideas?


----------



## Rusti (Apr 25, 2012)

is this what you're searching for?
7 string tune o matic | eBay


----------



## cosmitron (Apr 25, 2012)

I guess so (link doesn't work) but in Black Nickel/Black Chrome/Cosmo Black finish finish, which is between black and chrome. Do you see what I mean?


----------



## cosmitron (Apr 25, 2012)

For example:
Black Nickel 6 Strings TOM:Tune-o-Matic Bridge BM 022CH, Black Nickel

Black:Tune-o-Matic Roller Bridge BM 025B, Black - Bridges & Kits - Bridges, Tremolos & Parts - Electric Guitar Parts
Chrome:Tune-o-Matic Bridge BM 022CH, Chrome - Bridges & Kits - Bridges, Tremolos & Parts - Electric Guitar Parts


----------



## Rusti (Apr 25, 2012)

ok couldnt find one sorry XD


----------



## cosmitron (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks anyway!


----------



## cosmitron (Apr 25, 2012)

Almost there!
I've just found a Black Nickel tuneomatic here:
Marquis Distribution
But can't find the stoptail!.


----------



## Rusti (Apr 25, 2012)

mm it looks just black to me


----------



## cosmitron (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes because it says "BRIDGE PICTURED IN BLACK, NOT BLACK NICKEL" 
I've sent them an email to know if I missed their tailpiece in the same finish hours ago.


----------



## dan0151 (Apr 25, 2012)

http://www.wdmusic.co.uk/product/Tune-O-Matic_Bridge_7_String_GE1017BB
http://www.wdmusic.co.uk/product/Seven_String_Stop_Tailpiece_GE1017ZB


----------



## cosmitron (Apr 25, 2012)

dan0151 said:


> WD Music Tune-O-Matic Bridge 7 String - GE1017BB
> WD Music Seven String Stop Tailpiece - GE1017ZB


Thanks! But I'm looking for Black Nickel stuff. :/


----------



## ASoC (Apr 26, 2012)

maybe you could buy chrome hardware and have it replated? Black nickel is a huge pain to find, but I'm sure somebody would be willing to plate parts for you


----------



## cosmitron (Apr 26, 2012)

Got some emails from Marquis Distribution! They do STOCK them! So everything is fine! (well almost. It seems that there's a problem with their shipping options. But they have a very good communication and they're very helpful all the way.)
For those who might be interested here's the item #:
T7Z-BN - Tonepros 7 string Black Nickel Tailpiece
TP7-BN - Tonepros 7 string Black Nickel Bridge


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow, that's mighty nice! I've been looking for something like this too. Wonder if someone can make 7-string sets of some Grover black nickel tuners as well... Guess all I need now is a supplier of black nickel string ferrules. Any word on that?


----------



## cosmitron (Apr 26, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> Wow, that's mighty nice! I've been looking for something like this too. Wonder if they can make 7-string sets of their Grover black nickel tuners as well... Guess all I need now is a supplier of black nickel string ferrules. Any word on that?


I think it's also tricky to find 7 string set. I was planning to buy 2 sets of 6 strings!
What would you need? (6 in line+ 3+4, 4+3?)


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 26, 2012)

^For what I'm thinking about, I'd be needing 7 inline. Still undecided about whether I'd want left or right side ones. Don't know if something could be worked out, but I asked those guys at SYC if they could whip something up, since they're in EU.


----------



## cosmitron (Apr 27, 2012)

OK! Finally found everything I needed at Marquis Distribution. I've checked their shop address and it seems they're set not so far from Tonepros hq. That means Gary from MD can probably get anything you need from them.
The thing is their website has a security failure, plus I couldn't choose the USPS option for shipping.
So the best to order properly and safe is to mail them and do it the old fashion way:
Invoice+paypal.
Gary is a neat and helpful seller, so if you don't mind sending mails, that's good for you.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 27, 2012)

What kind of shipping expenses did you end up with? I thought the calculated cost on the site was a little excessive.


----------



## cosmitron (Apr 27, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> What kind of shipping expenses did you end up with? I thought the calculated cost on the site was a little excessive.


I choose USPS "Priority" shipping which cost 30$ for the set.
Fedex was 60-70$ which killed the need for Black Nickel.

(the USPS option didn't work in my case, that's why I started mailing them)


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 27, 2012)

^Thanks, man... That makes it a VERY viable option for me in the future as well. 
I ended up buying SenorDingDong's TOM from his MH-417 yesterday (not a TonePros, but I think I can upgrade it with some tinkering).


----------



## cosmitron (Apr 27, 2012)

Well to be true, my first intentions was only cosmetic. I just love the Black Nickel finish since my very first Ibanez during my teenage years (although it was Cosmo Black on the Ibanez). But I couldn't find this finish on Gotoh or cheaper options than Tonepros.


----------



## cosmitron (May 5, 2012)

Got my black nickel Tonepros bridge today and everything looks fine so far.


----------

